# Girl's Silver King Wingbar



## barracuda (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565e2d4d6d


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*Makes nice*

wall art................


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2013)

That seems like a great deal even at the BIN price.  I've only ever seen one of these before and its the one in Scrubbinrims gallery.  Assuming the other parts interchange between models this would be relatively easy to restore.


----------



## stoney (Nov 24, 2013)

That bike was on about a month ago, guess no one touched it.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 24, 2013)

I saw this a while back too. Kind of surprised nobody has nabbed it. Some parts are roached and many non-original parts but the carcass is there and looks okay.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 24, 2013)

*too tough*

That frame is way rough!  Not sure if it could be saved.  Fenders look savable.... that's about it.  I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2013)

I pass!.....


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*Jump IN!*

I will sell you parts


----------



## petritl (Nov 25, 2013)

For better or worse it looks as this will be coming home with me to hang on my shed wall, now to talk an aquantance into selling a still in the barn boys wingbar. I have known about the boys bike for close to 10 years and see the owner about once a year and asked about it...haven't got the not for sale buy he wont price it.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done, petritl. I'm glad someone snagged it. Personally I think it's the most beautiful girl's ballooner of them all. Best of luck with it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2013)

petritl said:


> For better or worse it looks as this will be coming home with me to hang on my shed wall, now to talk an aquantance into selling a still in the barn boys wingbar. I have known about the boys bike for close to 10 years and see the owner about once a year and asked about it...haven't got the not for sale buy he wont price it.




Good Luck.Hope ya can land that boys bike!


----------

